# Does anyone know how to make ketchup



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Need to know please 


Survive and Thrive


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I typed your question into Google and got a whole bunch of recipes.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup water
1 tablespoon granulated sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder

Put into pan and whisk till smooth. Bring to boil turn down heat to simmer. Simmer 20 min. Turn off heat and cool.


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you so much


Survive and Thrive


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you


Survive and Thrive


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

With a bumper crop of tomatoes in my garden one year, I decided to make ketchup. I quickly learned that there was no money saved as the hours and hours of cooking down consumed far more in electricity than I saved by not buying ketchup from the store. It was tasty and not filled with chemicals, but I'd never do it again.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I make about 50 pints a year. This is my recipe. We call ketchup, tomato sauce here. 

Aussie tomatoe sauce.
6lb tomatoes
1 lb onions
1lb apples
1 1/2 lb sugar
2 oz salt
1 pint vinegar

This is the base, you can substitute the onions and apples for more tomatoes if you like. 

I add a tiny bit of garlic powder, pepper, ginger and cinnamon. 

Simmer 1 1/2 hours, push through a sieve. Return to pan, boil until desired thickness. 

I fill pint jars and water bath 10 minutes.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Replace the sugar with bananas for a great taste


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wellrounded, when you say boil down to desired thickness, is this more of an overnight thing or just a few hours?


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Not that you asked me, but FWIW, it depends on how thick you want it and how much water is in the tomatoes. When I made it, it went on the stove well before noon, and it wasn't the right thickness until long after dark in the early fall. You also have to keep stirring because tomato sauce burns easily, and the thicker it gets the more stirring it needs.


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you all for commenting all great ideas


Survive and Thrive


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I like to cook and with the addition to my kitchen gadgets of a crock pot many years ago making sauces for canning next day is an overnight dream, spaggetti sauces, ketchup, hot sauces, beans there are no limits and I control what goes in them, once you get the right combination of spices you are readytogo.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I like to cook and with the addition to my kitchen gadgets of a crock pot many years ago making sauces for canning next day is an overnight dream, spaggetti sauces, ketchup, hot sauces, beans there are no limits and I control what goes in them, once you get the right combination of spices you are readytogo.
http://www.simplebites.net/how-to-make-slow-cooker-ketchup/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Or go to ask.com???


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

GaryS said:


> With a bumper crop of tomatoes in my garden one year, I decided to make ketchup. I quickly learned that there was no money saved as the hours and hours of cooking down consumed far more in electricity than I saved by not buying ketchup from the store. It was tasty and not filled with chemicals, but I'd never do it again.


Exactly--$1 at Aldi's --Kroger's--Save A Lot--Big lots...DG..


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I learned quick to follow the recipes. Once I added extra spices and ended up with BBS. I know its extra work but it tastes so much better than store bought.

I just use recipes out of Better Crocker cookbooks.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

GaryS said:


> Not that you asked me, but FWIW, it depends on how thick you want it and how much water is in the tomatoes. When I made it, it went on the stove well before noon, and it wasn't the right thickness until long after dark in the early fall. You also have to keep stirring because tomato sauce burns easily, and the thicker it gets the more stirring it needs.


My recipe has toms, onions and apples. I reduce them to a thickish paste before I add anything else. The apples also help to thicken and reduce the cooking time. A very large pot with only a few inches in the bottom will also reduce cooking time.

Add the vinegar and keep simmering until it begins to thicken again, add sugar last and then keep stirring.

I keep mine at the back of the wood stove and stir every few minutes at this stage with a flat ended wooden spoon or silicon spatula. I time making sauce so that I'm in the kitchen for at least an hour uninterrupted for this last stage. If it does catch at all change pots to stop it catching again.


----------

